# Wie hat euch die CeBit 2009 gefallen?



## Gott des Stahls (3. März 2009)

Da heute die CeBit ihre Pforten öffnete,eröffne *Ich* jetzt *diesen* Thread
Wie hat sie euch gefallen,die CeBit 09?Ich war heute da,und ich fand es gar nicht schlecht.Nur leider bin ich nicht in die Halle 22 zum PCGH Stand gekommen,da ich erst 14 bin.Dort wurde viel gespielt,ein ab 16 berreich

MfG jackass


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. März 2009)

ohh ich gehe morgen hin mit der firma^^ pcgh wird pflicht!!!!
will die pcgh rul0rZ ja mal live sehen^^

natürlcih werde ich den ganzen vormittag mir irgendwelche sap vorträge anhören müssen...

naja bewertung kommt morgen abend oder übermorgen früh!

mfg


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Achten die immernoch so heftig auf das Alter wenn es um Spiele geht?
Letztes Jahr beim Cod4 zocken wollten die unbedingt n Ausweiß haben, am Zalmanstand glaub ich


----------



## PrimeCool3r (3. März 2009)

ich fands auch guuut..
das mit Hall22 war ne sauerei!!!, man kann sich mit 14 im MediaMarkt Saw kaufen, aber mit 15 nicht bei CSS zugucken.. HALLOO???

PS: Hat sich einer von euch mal die Gehäuse von "maxcube" angeguckt..?
     Soblad das Amoris 6010 in deutschland auf dem markt ist (laut beratung mitte mai) ists meins

MfG


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2009)

Die CeBIT war echt sehenswert heute, da zum Glück recht wenig los war. 

@ light-clocker
Ja, es gibt einige Ecken, die abgesperrt und mit "Zutritt ab 18 Jahren" gekennzeichnet sind ...und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ light-clocker
> Ja, es gibt einige Ecken, die abgesperrt und mit "Zutritt ab 18 Jahren" gekennzeichnet sind ...und das ist auch gut so.



Richtig und es gibt noch die Bereiche wo man nur mit nem Spezialticket reinkommt. Das mit der Kontrolle finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Thornscape (3. März 2009)

PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> ich fands auch guuut..
> das mit Hall22 war ne sauerei!!!, man kann sich mit 14 im MediaMarkt Saw kaufen, aber mit 15 nicht bei CSS zugucken.. HALLOO???



Tut mir leid, aber da muss ich sagen, dass nicht die ceBit nicht so kleinlich sein soll, sondern dass lieber Mediamarkt bei den Alterskontrollen besser aufpassen sollte!

Ob man die Regularien für solchen Jugendschutz jetzt gut oder schlecht findet ist eine Sache. Dass es sie aber gibt, und nicht generell alles auf einer Messe verboten wird, ist doch auch schonmal gut, oder?
Sonst gibt's in der ESL bald nur noch die Lego Racers League. 

Ich bin ab morgen Mittag auf jeden Fall dabei und werd mich mal umsehen, ob ich wieder ein, zwei schöne Sachen erblicke.
Hat mich ja schon gefreut, dass PCGH meine Bilder noch kannte und direkt in die ceBit-News gesetzt hat.


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2009)

verdammt und ich kann erst samstag. da werden sich alle leute ertreten......


----------



## Grav3 (4. März 2009)

Hi Leutz, 
war heute auch auf der Cebit... fand es schön leer... "entspannt" durch zu gehen... 
War aber nicht all zu dolle... meiner Meinung nach... leider habe ich auch den PCGH-Stand nicht gefunden...  ...dafür aber den Mushkin Stand  
Vllt schaffe ich das aber am Sonntag... mal sehen... *hmpf* 
Wäre zwar gerne heute länger geblieben (waren ca 16:30 uhr weg), war aber zu fertig... 
Bei den PCGH Shows habe ich leider gefehlt... die um 11:30 Uhr war ich noch am durch Hannover irren (mitm Auto) ... die um 15 Uhr war ich dann in Halle 5 unterwegs... zu weit wech... tja.. pech gehabt

Wünsche euch allen (die noch zur Cebit fahren) viel Spaß dort und viel Spaß mit den Fußschmerzen danach    

Greetz, 
Grav3


----------



## PrimeCool3r (4. März 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber da muss ich sagen, dass nicht die ceBit nicht so kleinlich sein soll, sondern dass lieber Mediamarkt bei den Alterskontrollen besser aufpassen sollte!
> 
> Ob man die Regularien für solchen Jugendschutz jetzt gut oder schlecht findet ist eine Sache. Dass es sie aber gibt, und nicht generell alles auf einer Messe verboten wird, ist doch auch schonmal gut, oder?
> Sonst gibt's in der ESL bald nur noch die Lego Racers League.
> ...



Du hast ja recht, ich fand es trotzdem nicht so gelungen. Man hätte ja eine kleinen Bereich der Halle mit Trennwänden ausstatten können oder so.

@ light-clocker



> Richtig und es gibt noch die Bereiche wo man nur mit nem Spezialticket reinkommt. Das mit der Kontrolle finde ich auch gut.


Du meinst den ReSeller bereich..? Da gabs nix interessantes zu sehen-.-


----------



## Rico-3000 (4. März 2009)

Also mir hat es nicht so gut gefallen... nicht wirklich was neues... einpaar neue kühler und lüfter die ich vom aussehen her sehr schön fand aber auch nix wirklich neues... 

Das einzig schöne was ich gesehen habe waren die Gamer-Notebooks  von ASUS... 

Fazit: Wenn ich dafür hätte bezahlen müßen hätte ich mich schwarz geärgert...


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2009)

Ich bin Freitag da, hab schulfrei, das passt sehr gut


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. März 2009)

moin moin,

also die cebit war für mich recht in ordnung, viele aussteller waren da auf die ich mich sehr gefreut hatte.
und die krönung:
da stehe ich mit meinem arbeitskollegen plötzlich kommt daniel möllendorf um die ecke man zeigt auf ihn  weil man ihn wiedererkennt und dann schüttelt der halbgott im pcgh shirt einen sogar die hand^^.

auch die pcgh show war alles im allen gut gelungen, und sehr unterhaltsam bei den schweren fragen die henner schröder stellte.

auch sehr schön: mit dem IBM vip ticket, welches einem einen speziellen anstecker gab, was ich hatte konnte man sich an den ständen so einiges zeigen lassen. so hatte ich bei corsair ne eigene führung und auch andere hersteller waren sehr zuvorkommend.
sehr amüsant: der geforce mitarbeiter entschuldigte sich am MSI stand dafür das tripple sli doch arg stromverschwendend ist und nicht ins ibm motto passt und auch am aktuellen hype vorbeizieht.... man eingte sich dann darauf das das ja eh nur nen angeber system sei.

naja gab vieler solcher momente,aufgrund des tickets oder aufgrund meiner immer recht bissigen kommentare.

größtes manko: zuwenig heiße frauen, mit einer dichte von 1 messebabe pro hektar hatte ich nicht gerechnet^^.

mfg


----------



## push@max (5. März 2009)

[x] nicht so toll

Ich war heute das erste Mal auf der Cebit und ich hatte mir wirklich mehr erhofft. Es kam mir schon so vor, als ob das eine Messe für Unternehmen wäre.

Vermisst habe ich z.B den Multimedia-Bereich, also neue LCD/Plasma von Sony, Philips, Panasonic usw...

Ebenfalls wollte ich mir neue DVD/BluRay Player ansehen...auch keine Spur. Digitalkameras habe ich auch keine gefunden.

Die Intel Extreme Halle war auch nichts besonderes...hier ein wenig WoW, da bissl F1, in der anderen Ecke wieder Guitar Hero.

Dann stand auf einer großen Bühne ein einsamer Overclocker, der etwas unmotiviert eine CPU übertaktet hat.

Außerdem gab es allgemein nicht viel Neues zu sehen, viele Produkte hinter der Glaswand sind schon länger auf dem Markt...neue Monitore usw. habe ich auch vermisst.

Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Erwartungen zu hoch waren, ich hatte aber viel mehr gehört und gelesen, als ich dann heute gesehen habe (25% Rückgang)

Also insgesamt hat es sich für mich nicht gelohnt (Ticket 36€ + Spritkosten 500KM).


----------



## DOTL (5. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> [x] nicht so toll
> 
> Ich war heute das erste Mal auf der Cebit und ich hatte mir wirklich mehr erhofft. Es kam mir schon so vor, als ob das eine Messe für Unternehmen wäre.


 
Nun ja, die CeBIT ist in erster Linie für Unternehmen und deren Partner konzipiert. Die Hersteller stellen ihre neuen Produkte vor, setzen sich in Szene und Nutzen die Werbewirkung der Messe & Masse. Zugleich aber dient die Messe dazu, dass sich die Unternehmen an einem Fleck treffen können und neue Verträge abschließen können. Damit man aber die Massenmedien und das Massenpublikum erreicht haben sich die Herstelle auch einige besondere Messeauftritte überlegt, wodurch natürlich auch viele Endkunden und Privatleute als Interessengruppen angelockt werden. Zwar machen viele Hersteller bei den Aktionen mit (Gewinnspielen, Werbeartikelverteilung, etc.) doch wirklich beliebt und geschätzt wird es von manchen Herstellern nicht wirklich. 
Der ruhigere Ort des PlanetResellers ist für Endkunden eben auch deshalb absolut uninteressant, weil es dort keine großartigen und spektakulären Shows gibt, sondern Stände, die als Konferenz- und Diskussionsplattform genutzt werden können. Gerade eben mit dem Ziel, dass die Unternehmen ungestörter agieren können. Ein Bereich, der insbesondere auch der (Neu-)Kundenakquise dienen soll.

Die CeBIT ist eben noch immer die größte Messe auf ihrem Gebiet, aber sie hat insgesamt an Stellenwert verloren und auch hat sich ihr Bild in den letzten Jahren ziemlich verändert.



> Vermisst habe ich z.B den Multimedia-Bereich, also neue LCD/Plasma von Sony, Philips, Panasonic usw...


 
Nun, das ist nicht (mehr) der Schwerpunkt der Messe. Reine Heimanwenderthemen und Multimedia findet man nun hauptsächlich auf der IFA in Berlin. Zwei Heim-/Multimediamessen können auch nicht parallel funktionieren, weshalb sich jeder Veranstalter differenzieren und auf bestimmte Schwerpunkte fixieren muss.


----------



## push@max (6. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Nun, das ist nicht (mehr) der Schwerpunkt der Messe. Reine Heimanwenderthemen und Multimedia findet man nun hauptsächlich auf der IFA in Berlin. Zwei Heim-/Multimediamessen können auch nicht parallel funktionieren, weshalb sich jeder Veranstalter differenzieren und auf bestimmte Schwerpunkte fixieren muss.



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es in den letzten Jahren schon einige Hersteller gab, die ihre neuen Produkte im Bereich TV und DigiCam vorgestellt haben. Ein Kollege hat sich letztes Jahr auf der Cebit einen LCD von Samsung ausgesucht und ihn dann auch direkt gekauft...dieses Jahr keine Spur.

Das war für mich die erste und letzte Cebit.


----------



## Jami (6. März 2009)

Weiß einer ob es OLEDs auf der CeBIT zu sehen gibt? Fahr da nämlich morgen hin 
Und zur H22, ist die komplett gesperrt für unter 16-Jährige oder wie?? Wer was weiß, bitte ne PN


----------



## push@max (6. März 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es OLEDs auf der CeBIT zu sehen gibt? Fahr da nämlich morgen hin
> Und zur H22, ist die komplett gesperrt für unter 16-Jährige oder wie?? Wer was weiß, bitte ne PN



OLED's hab ich auch gesucht, aber nicht gefunden...vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr.

In H22 musste ich mich auch ausweisen, entweder ist der Eintritt aber 16 oder 18....aber eher 16


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2009)

ist halle 22 nicht die intel gaming hall ? das war die einzige halle mit vier wächtern an jedem eingang... egal, ich war auch etwas entäuscht nach dem rundgang, vielleicht sollte man nicht jedes jahr hineiern...

zwei highlights gab es dann aber doch : in welcher halle kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, ich schau einem typen auf's shirt...schwarz...3dfx...das kennst du doch...das gesicht...tatsächlich...raffael vötter und daniel waadt nach einem babe interview...ich hab noch den o-ton im ohr : "...in der nächsten halle sind sicher noch ein paar babes!"...daraufhin habe ich gefragt ob das interview in der nächsten ausgabe erscheint, "ja klar, pcgh!" sagte waadt darauf...köstlich !

am stand von ortel gab es eine "uri geller" show...es wurden gabel'n verbogen ohne irgendwelche tricks, so schien es...ein wirkliches highlight !

das wäre aber auch schon alles was von der cebit 2009 hängenbleibt...


----------



## Ghostdok3 (6. März 2009)

wahr ja vor langer zeit mal bei der CeBIT und mir ist doch aufgefallen das die hersteller die LCD und so weiter vertreiben und sonnst immer pesetireten garnicht da wahren.ich habe  auch viele interessante gespräche gehabt und irgendwie wahr ich immer wieder in den Bereiche die gesperrt sind für den normal Besucher .
irgendwie werde ich immer über sehen von dem wachpersonal


----------



## bane2 (6. März 2009)

Ich komme eben von der Cebit...mit gemischten Gefühlen..
Die Hallen 19-26 (sprich IT usw.) waren recht interessant auch wenn die meisten Produkte fast alle schon auf dem Markt existieren. 

Ich habe es geschafft alle Hallen mitzunehmen, wobei die Buisness-Hallen (5, 6 usw.) nur kurz angrissen wurden, weil da nur Kram rumstand, was ich eh nicht kapiert habe 

Was mit gefehlt hat, waren neue Handys...Hier und da stand mal eins aber nicht wirklich was neues...

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat, war die Möglichkeit die neue 3D-Brille von Nvidia auszuprobieren. Am Zotac-Stand habe ich auch mal nachgefragt, ob man nicht mal einen Shooter einspielen könnte...Leider war dies nicht möglich  Aber auf jedenfall eine vielversprechende Sache ...zumindest für mich...

Also umgehauen hat mich die Messe, alles in allem, nicht gerade...

MFG


----------



## heAdDoc (6. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,

also war heute auch da und muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Die Halle 19-26 waren ganz in Ordnung allerdings nichts neues bis auf die 3D Brillen. Und der Rest war der totale Quak. Naja werden Morgen wieder hinfahrn, da ich noch Karten habe. Den Sonntags Besuch werde ich dann aber wohl ausfallen lassen. 

PS: Beim GeiL Stand PCGH_Oliver getroffen xD

greetz


----------



## push@max (6. März 2009)

In welcher Halle hatte PCGH ihren Stand? Ich hab die gesucht, aber nicht gefunden...hatte da was von H21,22 im Kopf aber keine Spur.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (7. März 2009)

Das mit PCGH war in Halle 22 und morgens noch i-wo anders


----------



## thecroatien (7. März 2009)

Das Freibier bei Mushkin war sehr lecker und!


----------



## push@max (7. März 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Das mit PCGH war in Halle 22 und morgens noch i-wo anders



ich war 3x in H22...keine Spur von PCGH


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

Ich habe sie auch nicht gesehen, nicht bei Mushkin und auch nicht bei Asus, wo man mir sagte, die seien nur am DI+Mi dagewesen
Fand die CeBit sonst Gut, Gut


----------



## Ripcord (7. März 2009)

Den Umständen entsprechend war die CeBit für mich ein voller Erfolg. Dass sie nicht für den Endverbraucher gemacht ist, merkt man schon daran, dass nur jeder 10. Aussteller der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist und die Preise bei Nachfrage stets in $ und nie in € angegeben werden. Viele Hersteller legen aber zum Glück auch großen Wert auf die Privatbesucher, was auch gut ist, denn sonst würde CeBit nicht das sein was sie ist... Eine der besten Messen der Welt


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2009)

War ganz ok, allerdings so groß, dass man nicht viel sehen konnte...
War live beim AM3-Weltrekord dabei und es war nicht Michael Schnetzer aka no_name sondern irgendein "Boris"... kenn mich bei der Awardfabrik nicht so wirklich aus...

Trotzdem war das Extrem-OC da schon geil...


----------



## darkfabel (7. März 2009)

ich fand auch ganz ok dürfte auch in den ab 16 bereich 
aber wow 2games die ab 16 sind CS und world in conflict das finde ich nen bssl happing das die 
dann z.B 15 Jährige rausschmeißen !!!!!
NEBEN MIR WAREN 2 eltern mit ihrem sohn oder tochter war im Kinderwagen am schlafen die haben die wieder raus geschickt !!!!!
ICH MEINE DAS IS NEN BSSL ÜBERTRIEBEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blizzard (8. März 2009)

Fahre erst heute hin (genau genommen in 30Min ab in Zug), da ich erst im April 16 werde kann ich hoffen, dass es nicht ganz zu harte begrenzungen gibt.. wenn man sich so anschaut wie die USK z.B. Cloverfield bewertet hat(ab 12), dann könnte man meinen Counterstrike wäre dann ab 6..


----------



## McAtze (8. März 2009)

Also ich war am Mittwoch auf der CeBIT und war sehr enttäuscht von sehr vielen Ausstellern....da ist bei der Modellbaumesse in Leipzig mehr los,

Nächstes Jahr werd ich mir noch schwer überlegen. Dank PCGH hab ich mir aber den Eintritt ersparen können.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2009)

Ihr regt euch alle auf das ihr bei der Halle 22 Auf euer Alter kontroliert wurdet?

Das verlangt unser Gesetzgeber, hätte die euch trotzdem reingelassen, dann hätten sie sich Strafbar gemacht. Und damit meine ich nicht die Security, sondern den Veranstalter der Stände bzw der Halle.

Und wenn ihr mit 15 beim roten Riesen Saw kaufen könnt, dann würde ich den Roten Riesen anzeigen und nicht jammern wenn es wo anders nicht geht. Nicht umsonst gibt es Alterseinstufungen


----------



## roadgecko (8. März 2009)

Diese ganzen kleinen Asiatischen "Produkt Piraten" firmen haben die ganze Messe ich will nicht sagen unübersichtlich gemacht aber naja.

Bis halle 19 sind ja fast nur firmen die <10 Mitarbeiter haben 

Und bei einer Asiatischen firma habe ich eine Tastatur gesehn, die der G15 sehr sehr ähnlich sah. Da hat nur das Display gefehlt.

Alles in alem würde ich eine 3+ geben. 
Außerdem sind die Parkpreise doch der totale wucher ! 8 € ! also die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2009)

So bin heute wieder aufm Dampfer und die Füße qualmen auch nicht mehr, Anreise ging auch, war in 2 BMW Stunden vor Ort ^^

Hab viele Fotos gemacht und ein kleines Video wird auch kommen aber erst mal alles aufarbeiten, Werbegeschenke gabs auch 2: 2 "Dingens" (weiß noch nicht wofür daas sein soll, Kabelbinder?) von Enermax, sowie ein Foxconn Schlüsselband 

Von diesen beliebten Plastetüten auf der Messe gabs dieses Jahr auch bedeutend weniger, fand ich aber nicht so verkehrt. Die Halle mit den ganzen Asiaten schoss den Vogel ab, kam mir vor wie aufm Basar in Pjöngjang


----------



## jaiby (8. März 2009)

Mich hat das Verkaufen weniger gestört 
War auch am heutigen Tage dort und hab für 30 Euro ein Tacens Radix III SMART 720W geschossen, laut Hardwareschott, wenn ich richtig geguckt hab, eigentlich 89,90... War aber aufm Handy, da hab ich nur kurz nachgesehen, war das letzte "niedrigwattige" NT da, sonst war da nur eins mit 1050 Watt... Das war mir definitiv zu viel 

Für 5€ n Aerocool Gehäuse (war das "kaputte" da, musste man nur den Verschluss gradebiegen und ich muss noch Plexi reinbasteln) wo PGS R oder PCS R drauf stand... Falls einer dazu was findet, bitte mal einen Link posten, ich hab KP wie das Plexi darin fest gewesen sein muss.. Ich hab noch nix gefunden, bin aber auch zu müde.

Dann hab ich noch n HTPC Gehäuse für ATX gekauft  auch nicht schlecht für den Preis, denn die guten mit Display waren alle schon verkauft...

Ich kann die Asiaten auch verstehen, der Versand nach Hause kostet die mehr als die Produktion der Dinger, da kann man die auch gleich verticken oder wegschmeißen. Ratet mal, was einem da als besser erscheint 

Die Infos und Konzepte haben mir gefallen, nur hab ich dieses Mal garnichts vorher geplant, so irrten wir zu 4t durch die Hallen *g*

Nächstes Jahr wird wieder geplant! Definitiv!


----------



## Azrael Gamer (9. März 2009)

Ich war gestern da und ich muss sagen, der letzte Tag hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Das einzig dumme an der Sache war, ich brauchte nur noch 12 ! TAGE, dann wäre ich 16   Das kann nicht wahr sein. Und die wollten mich dennoch nicht reinlassen in Halle 22. Klar haben die dann ein Problem, wenn die jüngere Kinder/Personen reinlassen, aber 12! Tage !?  Sauerei!! Ansonsten war ich, dafür das ich zum Ersten mal auf der Cebit war, doch ganz angetan. Ich denke ich werde nächstes mal auch wieder zur Cebit fahren, dann bin ich ja auch endlich 16  Schade das ich mir dann den PCGH-Stand nicht ansehen konnte. Aber was solls, nächstes mal hab ich ja auch noch eine Chance  (Hoffe ich). Mich hat nur gestört, das die Asiaten nachher ALLES an ihren Ständen verkauft hat, ich hab sogar an einem Stand gesehen, wie die dort ihre Stühle für 5€ verkauft haben  Klar, ein paar Schnäpchen waren schon dabei, aber es war dann einfach zu voll, wo man alles hinterhergeschmissen bekommen hat.


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (9. März 2009)

Guten morgen,

ich bin mindestens einmal in allen Hallen gewesen und muss sagen, dass doch aufgefallen ist, dass weniger Aussteller vor Ort waren, da manche Hallen nur zu einem Teil voll waren....

Das was da war, hat mir ganz gut gefallen und die kleinen asiatischen Stände fand ich teilw. einfach nur witzig 
Am Ende hat mir einer 2 Gehäuse für 20 € angeboten, aber die waren nicht so mein Geschmack und eher minderer Qualität....
Ich hätte mich dann doch eher für ein LianLi intreressiert, aber da wollte ich erst gar nicht nach dem Preis fragen, da ich nur 15€ dabei hatte .

Die Intel Extreme Halle war auch ein bisschen dünn besetzt, aber man hatte halt auch mehr Platz und es war nicht so ein rießiges Gedränge.
Die Live-Vorführungen des Kühlens mit flüssigen Stickstoff fand ich ma ganz interessant anzusehen und hbe nun auch gelernt, dass die CPU ab -80° nicht mehr bootet und ab nahe der -100° beim benchen einfach abschaltet , dann hieß es immer nur noch: "Tja, die ist wohl mal wieder zu kalt geworden, nun müsst ihr warten...

Auch ganz gut gefallen hat mir ein Typ der ausgewählt wurde nach dem WoW-Finale eine Fatality Netzteil zu bekommen und dann nur eine Frage beantworten hätte müssen. "Hallo, also OCC produziert Netzteil für Fatality, verstanden?", frgate ihn der da oben  und er miente dann : "Jo!". "Also nun die Frage: Wer hat dieses Netzteil für Fatality produziert?"
Antwort: " Razor?"

Leider nein und damit gewann es der nächste der auf de Bühne gebeten wurde und freute sich und hat glaube ich den anderen erstmal innerlich ausgelacht 

Was auch nicht so schön war, dass ich die Anzahl der Messe-Babes, die ich gesehen habe, an zwei Händen abzählen konnte 

Also diese Cebit war nicht so gut wie die vorigen,. aber es hat sich für das ein oder andere doch gelohnt hinzufahren und ich denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahre, außer wnen nochmal wieder 25% weniger Aussteller kommen, denn dann ist man innerhalb von 2 Stunden einmal durch alle Hallen durch und das kann ich mir auch sparen....

MfG

Creepkiller


----------



## msix38 (9. März 2009)

War ned so dolle...hatte ich mir jedenfalls besser vorgestellt.
Und Werbegeschenke gab´s ja on Mass. Wie bekloppt muss man da sein, wenn man wg. ein paar WBG da sich hinstellt und so tut, als würde man etwas bekommen, was mehr Wert als 5 Euro ist.


----------



## Gobbers (9. März 2009)

cebit war ziemlich mies, zuviele kiddies unterwegs, wird zeit das sich die messe nurnoch für fachbesucher öffnet... richtig schlimm wenn sich ne gruppe 14 jährigen kinder um nen mini mushkin block kloppt...


----------



## MCCornholio (9. März 2009)

So ist es .. und die Green IT Halle hätten sie auch weglassen können.
Eine ganze Halle ohne ein einziges Produkt .. nagut Toshiba hatte 2 Fernseher ausgestellt.


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (9. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,
Ich war gestern auch da, und ich finde es völlig zurecht damit man irgendwo ne Grenze setzt. Weil würde man zu viele von euch kleinen Dörren reinlassen, hätte man darinnen keine Veranstaltung mehr sondern eher nen Kindergarten. Nur damit Ihr es wist mir hat die Cebit 2009 sehr gut gefallen und ich fande es völlig zurecht damit diese Halle erst ab 16 war, schließlich sind da auch so heiße Babes gewesen wo sich Kleinkinder wie Ihr die Finger verbrannt hätten!!! Beste Halle 22  Intel Extreme Masters und Overclocking mit Flüssigstickstoff sowie Freegaming Areas, Basketball und Gewinnspielen. Hinzu kommen noch die Fromel 1 Rennwagen für denen man sich Stundenlang anstellen musste^^


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (9. März 2009)

bane2 schrieb:


> Ich komme eben von der Cebit...mit gemischten Gefühlen..
> Die Hallen 19-26 (sprich IT usw.) waren recht interessant auch wenn die meisten Produkte fast alle schon auf dem Markt existieren.
> 
> Ich habe es geschafft alle Hallen mitzunehmen, wobei die Buisness-Hallen (5, 6 usw.) nur kurz angrissen wurden, weil da nur Kram rumstand, was ich eh nicht kapiert habe
> ...


 
Ich muss zugeben das mit den Nvidia Brillen war echt ne starke Sache.


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (9. März 2009)

Grav3 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> war heute auch auf der Cebit... fand es schön leer... "entspannt" durch zu gehen...
> War aber nicht all zu dolle... meiner Meinung nach... leider habe ich auch den PCGH-Stand nicht gefunden...  ...dafür aber den Mushkin Stand
> Vllt schaffe ich das aber am Sonntag... mal sehen... *hmpf*
> ...


 
Allerdings den Spaß habe ich^^ bin auf der Messe über 60 km maschiert in 2 Tagen und heute wieder auf Arbeit Auwaia^^ naja da ich dieses Jahr das erstemal auf der Cebit war fand ich es sehr überraschend und war eigtl. zufrieden. Kann nicht besser darüber Urteilen, da ich nicht genau weis was die anderen Jahre zuvor war...und ja Messebabes waren wirklich wenig unterwegs, sind auf der GC wesentlich besser vertreten. Wünsch dir übrigens das gleiche zurück^^aber immer cool bleiben...


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (9. März 2009)

Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern da und ich muss sagen, der letzte Tag hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Das einzig dumme an der Sache war, ich brauchte nur noch 12 ! TAGE, dann wäre ich 16  Das kann nicht wahr sein. Und die wollten mich dennoch nicht reinlassen in Halle 22. Klar haben die dann ein Problem, wenn die jüngere Kinder/Personen reinlassen, aber 12! Tage !?  Sauerei!! Ansonsten war ich, dafür das ich zum Ersten mal auf der Cebit war, doch ganz angetan. Ich denke ich werde nächstes mal auch wieder zur Cebit fahren, dann bin ich ja auch endlich 16  Schade das ich mir dann den PCGH-Stand nicht ansehen konnte. Aber was solls, nächstes mal hab ich ja auch noch eine Chance  (Hoffe ich). Mich hat nur gestört, das die Asiaten nachher ALLES an ihren Ständen verkauft hat, ich hab sogar an einem Stand gesehen, wie die dort ihre Stühle für 5€ verkauft haben  Klar, ein paar Schnäpchen waren schon dabei, aber es war dann einfach zu voll, wo man alles hinterhergeschmissen bekommen hat.


 
tja mein Freund das sind die Regel sonst bräuchte es ja auch keine Gesetze geben ich habe doch nur 3 getötet der andere 300 und getötet ist getötet genau wie 12 Tage zwölf Tage sind und da hast du hal einfach mal Pech gehabt...


----------



## Zoon (9. März 2009)

Auch für dich gilt der Editbutton falls du noch was zu deinem Post hinzufügen möchtest ...
#


----------



## hakanhates (9. März 2009)

War am Sa. da.
Fand ich nicht schlecht..
aber die firmen sind relativ geizig was Geschenke betrifft...
Alle hatten Säcke und Tüten und nur Print-Medien drin.
Der Mushkin-Stand war witzig obwogl man sich zum Affen machen mußte um ein Käppy oder nen "Klappstuhl" zu bekommen...


----------



## theLamer (9. März 2009)

> aber die firmen sind relativ geizig was Geschenke betrifft...


Allerdings... Man hat nur überall Leute mit Riesen Tragetaschen von Asrock gesehen mit "Instant Boot" Aufschrift und Leute mit G-Data Taschen....
Am besten von den Geschenken her war (von dem was ich gesehen hab) Thermaltake...

Hätte mir eig auch mehr erhofft, als so ne Tragetasche


----------



## HalloWand (9. März 2009)

ich find sie auch jedes Jahr wieder sehenswert - schade das die PC Preise im mom durch die Krise so gestiegen sind!

Greez


----------



## Gott des Stahls (9. März 2009)

Böh,fand es eine verschwendung,eine ganze Halle mit asiatischen firmen die keiner kennt vollzustopfen!


----------



## ultimateje (10. März 2009)

War mal wieder ganz interessant gewesen was es so neues an Elektronik gibt.


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

Die Cebit war wieder rund um gelungen schade das ich nur 5 Stunden zeite hatte:/
Freu mich schon auf die GamesCon


----------



## Gobbers (10. März 2009)

exepc schrieb:


> Die Cebit war wieder rund um gelungen schade das ich nur 5 Stunden zeite hatte:/
> Freu mich schon auf die GamesCon



die fällt aus wegen:

Is nich!

gibt diesjahr nur die GamesCom in köln


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

Sehr gut. Ich hab gesehen was ich sehen wollte, konnte es sogar anfassen und Fragen stellen. Dazu war unsere Truppe einfach nur genial und wir bekommen ne menge neuer Sponsoren


----------



## $t@lk3r (10. März 2009)

Also ich war da und mir hats gefallen  Halle 22 war geil


----------



## Progs-ID (10. März 2009)

[x] Sehr gut!

Ich war die ersten 2 Tage da. Zum Glück war da noch nicht so viel los.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

> Also ich war da und mir hats gefallen  Halle 22 war geil


Stimmt 
Auch wenn da die Konkurrenz (AwardFabrik gebencht hat...)


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. März 2009)

Ich war leider nicht da -.-#

Aber ich will unbedingt nächstes Mal hin, ich will auch mal was gewinnen xD


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

Wie jedes Jahr interessant, endlich einmal brauchbare Goodies, dennoch war der Ausstellerschwund deutlich spürbar


----------



## quikuser (11. März 2009)

Also ich war am Samstag zum erstenmal auf der CeBIT und muss sagen es war echt geil! Endlich konnte ich mir die ganzen sachen, die man sonst nur auf Bildern sieht, in echt angucken und direkt fragen stellen, einfach traumhaft. Außerdem habe ich zum erstenmal gesehen wie Leute mit flüssigem Helium übertakten, echt hammer, will ich auch machenxD, da habe ich mich schon die ganze Zeit drauf gefreut Zudem waren die Händler meist echt nett, da sie einem gerne Fragen beantwortet haben und jetzt wo man so die ganze Hardware mal gesehen hat finde ich es i-wie leichter und angenehmer sich zu entscheiden was man kaufen will, schließlich weiß mans wie es hinter wirklich aussieht(war zum Beispiel von den Gigabite Boards überraschten sehen auf bildern nie so gut aus, aber auf der CeBIt fand ich die richtig schön). In Halle 22 war ich leider nicht, da ich 15 Jahre bin , wollte aber auch eig nur wegen dem Übertakten da rein, denn um zu spielen fahr ich ja wohl nicht auf die CeBIT, da hat man doch sowieso nicht genug zeit um alles an einem tag zu sehenxD. Bei diesem Stand hier Gaming Vest: PCGH testet die Force-Feedback-Jacke auf der Cebit - Gaming Vest, 3rdspace, Video, Test, Cebit,, haben wir dann auch einen Stopp eingelegt, die musste ich ja einfach mal testen und muss sagen ist echt voll lustig, aber halt nur ne Spielerei. Aber zum Glück wurde ja nicht nur in Halle 22 übertaktet beim Corsair stand wurde das auch und da war auch nicht so viel los, sodass man sich mit den Leuten unterhalten konnte 
Was mir nicht so gut gefiel war das z. T. in der einen Halle nur Asiatische Händler mit i-welchen Produkten waren die man schon i-wo von anderen Herstellern gesehen hat und bei manchen Jugendlichen hatte man das Gefühl, das die nur wegen Werbegeschenken oder sonstigen gekommen sind aber nicht wirklich so großes Interesse an der Hardware hatten.
Also Alles in Allem ein echt super Tag (auch wenn ich dann als ich um 11 zu Hause war doch etwas kaputt war, da ich schon um 5 aufstehen musste)

Wenn ihr noch ein paar Bilder sehen wollte, hab ein Album erstellt von den Schnappschüssen die ich gemacht habe(sind nicht wirklich alle was geworden bin aber noch nicht zu aussortieren gekommen)

Grüße,
Quikuser

Edit: Habs mal versucht etwas um zu formulieren, ist zwar wahrscheinlich immer noch schlecht geschrieben, aber meine Begabung in Rhethorik is nicht besonders ausgeprägt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2009)

quikuser schrieb:


> Also ich war am Samstag zum erstenmal auf der CeBIT und muss sagen es war echt geil! Endlich konnte ich mir die ganzen sachen, die man sonst nur auf Bildern sieht, in echt angucken und direkt fragen stellen, einfach traumhaft. Außerdem habe ich zum erstenmal gesehen wie Leute mit flüssigem Helium übertakten, echt hammer, will ich auch machenxD, da habe ich mich schon die ganze Zeit drauf gefreut und die Leute waren echt nett da haben einem gerne Fragen beantwortet und jetzt wo man so die ganze Hardware mal gesehen hat finde ich es i-wie leichter angenehmer sich zu entscheiden was man kaufen will, schließlich weiß mans wie es hinter wirklich aussieht(war zum Beispiel von den Gigabite Boards überraschten sehen auf bildern nie so gut aus, aber auf der CeBIt fand ich die richtig schön). In Halle 22 war ich leider nicht, da ich 15 Jahre bin , wollte aber auch eig nur wegen dem Übertakten da rein um zu spielen fahr ich ja wohl nicht auf die CeBIT, da hat man doch sowieso nicht gut zeit um alles an einem tag zu sehenxD, wobei bei dem Stand mit der Weste wo man gespürt hat von wo man getroffen worde, haben wir dann auch einen Stopp eingelegt, die musste ich ja einfach mal testen und muss sagen ist echt voll lustig, aber halt nur ne Spielerei. Aber zum Glück wurde ja nicht nur in Halle 22 übertaktet beim Corsair stand wurde das auch und da war auch nicht so viel los, sodass man sich mit den Leuten unterhalten konnte
> Was mir nicht so gut gefiel war das z. T. in der einen Halle nur Asiatische Händler mit i-welchen Produkten waren die man schon i-wo von anderen Herstellern gesehen hat und bei manchen jugendlichen hatte man das Gefühl, das die nur wegen Werbegeschenken oder sonstigen gekommen sind aber nicht wirklich so großes Interesse an der Hardware hatten.
> Also Alles in Allem ein echt super Tag (auch wenn ich dann als ich um 11 zu Hause war doch etwas kaputt war, da ich schon um 5 aufstehen musste)
> 
> ...




Auch wenn dein Text ein bisschen schwer zu lesen ist, dem schließe ich mich an. Mir gings genauso  

Das beste war ja bei MSI, alle Laptops mit einem Kennwort geschützt. Ok dacht ich mir werde ich mal bissel probieren. Aber ich konnte beinahe nicht mehr vor lachen, das 1. und dümmste Passwort hat natürlich gestimmt, "MSI"


----------



## Blizzard (18. März 2009)

Hat jemand von euch auch den Laptop bei Asus mit dem geschrotteten Bootmanager gesehen?


----------



## ejbs (24. März 2009)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, leider kam mir was dazwischen...
Der Webciety-Bereich wäre für mich von großem Interesse gewesen, wie ist eure Meinung zu dem Bereich? War 's interessant?


----------

